

Alan Cooper, Father of Visual Basic."windows api was a technical embarrassment" - DonnyV
http://channel9.msdn.com/Series/VisualStudioDocumentary/The-Visual-Studio-Documentary-Alan-Cooper-the-Father-of-Visual-Basic

======
rbanffy
This is _very_ interesting. I never imagined he would say Basic is a lousy
language.

------
DonnyV
Yeah there are a lot of great moments in this video. Cooper is hilarious. ;-)

